# One fish each that's all you get!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The trip started out with 4 but I had two last minute cancellations so me an Stevo decided to go for some big brown loving at Starvation. The morning was chilly as we pulled up and unloaded the boat into the water.










This is the land of sagebrush but a crystal blue lake sitting in the middle of what could be desert landscape. To think they are getting 5K per acre for this stuff?










We got the rods rigged and came around the bend to the dam and the action started. I hit what I thought was a log only to have that log tug back and take line a lot of line. Now I begin the fight and this is going to be a nice fish then snap! My 8lb test fails me and to top off losing a big fish I lose a $15 lure. Oh well trolling around the dam we find an osprey nest.










The fishing was really slow so we decided to troll very close to the rock walls I will troll and Stevo was going to throw some curly tailed jigs to see if some eyes would play. This wasn't Stevo's day on the lake because no one would come to play with him. But I had a nice brown time to get the net and a photo some fish porn for the report. What do you know we look around the boat and no net to be found, it had to of bounced out on the trip down crap! I will just lift the fish into the boat then, He was a brightly colored brown of around 21# and very fat. Snap! The $15 lure and the fish back into the lake GRRR! So we decide to head in and see if we can get Stevo some fly fishing on the river. I brought my extra rod so that we could both fish. When I took my 1wt out of the tube the end that holds on the reel had come undone so no fly fishing for me. We did manage to get Stevo his first fish on a fly rod about a 17# brown that put up a good fight (sorry left camera in truck). At this point we were hungry and Daniels summit lodge makes a mean burger.



















Do you think ice off at strawberry is near?










We made a stop on the way home strictly to go for a boat ride on deer creek, we didn't even get a bite but with a setting like this who cares, great weather and great company and a sunburn to prove it!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I would suggest that you invest in some super line for trolling!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Orvis. That sounds like a fun trip but that sucks loosing two LCs. I wish I could have joined ya. Where is the next outing planned for (after Otter)?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry bout the one that got away, I hate when that happens!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like a very expensive trip on the overall with not much return -)O(- . I would have been swimming at Starvation


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ouch!

Sucks losing those nice fish. It would be interesting to know what type of fish that first one was, eh?

21#? Pounds? You mean inches, right? That's a nice brown though.

Sorry your day didn't turn out too well and sorry about your last minute cancellations. 4 is a crowd anyway, in that boat.

Good job for STEVO getting a fish on the fly rod.

Glad you guys made the best of it anyway.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It hurts just thinking what the hog could have been that got away. There are some enormous carp in there and I wouldn't be surprised if that's what it was. Took me over 45 minutes to land a carp I caught out there last year. I was hoping to be able to see some pics of some eyes from your trip. I think it is still just a bit too early in the season though. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bummer Orvis. Sucks the fishing didnt produce. Wish I could have joined you.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im still wondering what that fish was that you caught. Hopefully one of the members on this forum will catch one of the two starvation "Money fish" with the lucky craft in their mouths :lol: . Thanks again for the awesome day. the fishing wasnt the hottest, but it was definately a good day. Thanks for showing me the ropes on the fly rod, now mabey If i can practice a little, It wont look so bad next time :lol: . Fishin, Good food, good company & a boat ride. Doesnt get better than that!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Bummer Orvis. Sucks the fishing didnt produce. Wish I could have joined you.


Holly crap, we have a holman sighting... Where ya been buddy?

Yuck! Carp I would have beat it with an oar! Would have like to see it though, to top it off my trolling motor kicked the bucket so an expensive trip sportsmans this week. I need two lucky crafts, new net, and a new trolling motor.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Too bad things didn't pan out a little better for ya. I would have loved to have been able to join you. Me thinks we have a whole summer ahead of us


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I need two lucky crafts, new net, and a new trolling motor.


****, it's a good thing the world needs vending machines, right? :shock:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I need two lucky crafts, new net, and a new trolling motor.
> ...


Ahhh thats just lunch money to him LOAH! :wink: JK Sorry the fishing wasnt great orv, hopefully it will be better next time!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately we are on the downard side of the commission roller coaster now, so it will sting but that what god made credit cards for huh?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Anytime I'm on the boat you have the services of my Pointer collection. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, that looks like it was a nice day to get out and fish!


----------

